# honeymoon recommendations



## tanuaz (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, we are giving our nephew & his fiance (they'll be 23) a week in Hawaii for their honeymoon, but having only been to Hawaii twice myself I have no idea where to start, and it being their honeymoon it is important to make the right choice.  The exchange will be thru Platinum, so our choices are more limited, it will be the week beginning August 10th, they want Maui or the main island, not a huge hotel in the middle of the city, with lots to do close by.

they looked at the directory and these 3 sounded good to them.

Royal Aloha Village by the Sea
Aston Maui Banyan
Maui Sunset

I know this isn't much to go on, but if you can give me places that would be a good fit or those to stay away from, and also questions to ask them so you can help me better that would be great.  

I have asked if an ocean view matters, and if they want to be able to swim at the beach near them (I noticed that Maui Sunset's beach isn't good for swimming)

thanks so much!


----------



## artringwald (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what you meant by the main island, but Maui would probably be a better destination for a 23 year old honeymoon couple than the Big Island. Here's the best site for reviews of resorts:

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-travel-info/maui/maui-resorts

For the best answer to your question, you should ask them what they're most interested in: lounging on the beach, dining, snorkeling, scuba, hiking, sailing, kayaking, zip line, or just visiting places the show off the natural beauty of Hawaii. Do they mind driving long distances to see the sites? Would they prefer a more secluded destination away from people and traffic? You'll get a wide variety of opinions on TUG because priorities vary so much between people.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 10, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Hello, we are giving our nephew & his fiance (they'll be 23) a week in Hawaii for their honeymoon, but having only been to Hawaii twice myself I have no idea where to start, and it being their honeymoon it is important to make the right choice.  The exchange will be thru Platinum, so our choices are more limited, it will be the week beginning August 10th, they want Maui or the main island, not a huge hotel in the middle of the city, with lots to do close by.
> 
> they looked at the directory and these 3 sounded good to them.
> 
> ...



If your looking at August, 2013, Good Luck.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2012)

You can put in a request in at Platinum but that will be tough to get filled.
It may be better to request those dates on any island. Right now for those 
dates they only have Molokai. They do get some bulks of Sea Mountain and Sea
Village on the Big Island. I would think you may have a shot at those. They also
get a lot of Royal Kuhio on Oahu, even though they only have one now. From
time to time they get a good amount of Pono Kai and Cliffs Club on Kauai.

With Platinum it's always best to call them. They are very helpful and they will 
tell you what is likely to happen. If you have to make a deposit first, you may
want to check TPI Maui or Hawaii Timeshare exchange before you make your 
deposit.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2012)

I would probably go with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 10, 2012)

slip said:


> ... you may
> want to check TPI Maui or Hawaii Timeshare exchange before you make your
> deposit.


An excellent idea. We have used Trading Places Maui a number of times with good results. They have a lot of availability at Maui Hill (while not the best location, is nice - we've stayed there three times). I would guess though that they would be happiest with somewhere in Ka'anapali or Kahana though. There isn't much going on in South Maui after the sun goes down.

If you could get luck and snag Hilton Hawaiian Village .... that would probably work ok.

Sea Village as well as Kona Coast would probably work but Sea Mountain wouldn't.
They'd need a JEEP then the BI would be a great honeymoon destination. 
What Kona lacks in night life, it more than makes up for in exploration options.
Lots of secluded romantic beaches and a huge amount of historic sites to explore.


----------



## eal (Oct 10, 2012)

I just checked the htse website and for Aug 10 they have a unit at Sea Mountain (Big Island) and one at Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai.  We are sending our son and daughter-in-law to LBR for their honeymoon and it is a great spot - right across the road from a good snorkelling beach, and also a romantic restaurant, the Beach House.  There is lots to do for young people on Kauai, although not a lot on typical "night life".


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 10, 2012)

We have stayed at Maui Banyon and it was a nice resort. Didn't spend any time at the pool or play tennis. We could walk down to the beaches across the street, but the beach was not any good for swimming. Our son and his wife spent their honeymoon at the Lawai Beach Resort and they loved it.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I'll check out that site for reviews.  Yes, meant Big, he called it main and then I just repeated it instead of correcting.

Talked to Platinum yesterday, I thought we had a chance when I looked at their website before I deposited the week, since there are 58 resorts in Hawaii on their directory, but I was told that was just for information they don't affiliate with any resorts there, so I will call back today and speak with someone else.

There was a week on the big isalnd that I guess I should have grabbed if it's going to be that difficult, but wanted to get them Maui instead......

How is Molokai, pretty secluded and not much activity?  Not sure what they want, they are pretty active, hiking etc but not sure if they want night life, more questions to ask them.

I'm sure as long as it is a nice place near the beach they will be happy, honeymoon, first time there, just wanted to make it as nice as possible.  I stayed at Lawaii Beach resort and loved it, I'll just have to have them check the flights to the other islands, and they may have to take whatever comes up.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 11, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> How is Molokai, pretty secluded and not much activity?


I'm guessing that it would not work well for them.
Isn't much of anything.
Sort of all on your own.
I believe that there is like one grocery store.
Places to eat ... not many.


----------



## tfalk (Oct 11, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> How is Molokai, pretty secluded and not much activity?  Not sure what they want, they are pretty active, hiking etc but not sure if they want night life, more questions to ask them.



The only nightlife on Molokai is for the mosquitos...

Seriously, they roll all 3 sidewalks in around 9PM....


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2012)

I loved Molokai, dh not so much.  But I agree, it's really not someplace I'd recommend for a honeymoon.  When we went the Molokai Ranch was still open so there was one restaurant down at that end of the island and reasonably close to the timeshare condos.  But since that has closed down the only restaurants are in town.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 11, 2012)

that's what I was afraid of, that it would be too quiet, I'm still waiting to hear back from Platinum so I haven't talked to the couple yet.  Just feel so bad, I thought I did my research before I offered it to them, and now to have to say they don't really have choices.....still wondering why Platinum has a directory of resorts that they don't "deal with" as I was told.  

Thanks!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2012)

If they could postpone their honeymoon until September or anytime in the fall, you would have better luck getting them something.

When I searched Hawaii in RCI for August 2012 yesterday, I found 1 studio with no RCI rating (meaning it sucks).

Today, when I searched in RCI for Hawaii for September 2013, I saw 16 different TS's, scattered across the Islands.  The TS's available included studio's, 1-BR, and 2-BR's.  The TS's also included RCI Gold Crown and Silver units.  

I know your not using RCI, but I was using it as a reference.

Convince them that it would be to their benefit to wait at least a month and they will have a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Convince them that it would be to their benefit to wait at least a month and they will have a much more enjoyable experience.



This is kind of what dh and I did. We spend a few nights in Carmel right after our wedding, then about a month later went to Maui for a week.  We traded into Maui Hill and that is when we ended up buying there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2012)

Luanne said:


> This is kind of what dh and I did. We spend a few nights in Carmel right after our wedding, then about a month later went to Maui for a week.  We traded into Maui Hill and that is when we ended up buying there.



Yeah, if the newlyweds are from Arizona, they could come up to Las Vegas for a few nights, party, and then go to Hawaii in the fall.  The later in the fall the better.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 11, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Yeah, if the newlyweds are from Arizona, they could come up to Las Vegas for a few nights, party ... .


Check out the ABC stores, Go to a Luau, have Loco Moco, watch a hula show at the Hawaiian Marketplace, have a Kalua Pig sandwich and mai tai at Burgers in Paradise. .....

You could ask for your week back ...


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Check out the ABC stores, Go to a Luau, have Loco Moco, watch a hula show at the Hawaiian Marketplace, have a Kalua Pig sandwich and mai tai at Burgers in Paradise. .....
> 
> You could ask for your week back ...



Dude, I live in Vegas and I didn't about half of these activities.

Looks like at least 4 luau's in Vegas.

Hawaiian MarketPlace?  Guess we'll have to check that out when we spend New Years Eve (plus a few days) at the Jockey Club on the Strip.  LV BLVD & Harmon = HMP

Hawaiian's do call Vegas the 9th Hawaiian Island.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 12, 2012)

They live in OR and are students so can't delay the honeymoon much.  I did see a week yesterday, a week or 2 later, that I was going to ask them about.  Still waiting to hear from Platinum about what we can do, special requests etc - this is my first time using them and so far not pleased, I even looked at all the locations available for that week and there's no place I'd like to go for a honeymoon.....but I will stay positive


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 12, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> They live in OR and are students so can't delay the honeymoon much.  I did see a week yesterday, a week or 2 later, that I was going to ask them about.  Still waiting to hear from Platinum about what we can do, special requests etc - this is my first time using them and so far not pleased, I even looked at all the locations available for that week and there's no place I'd like to go for a honeymoon.....but I will stay positive



Check to see when they start school.  If they could go the 1st week of September, check-in date around Saturday, August 31st.  That would/could open a couple of more doors, at least on RCI.

Another possibility would be Thanksgiving week, check-in around Saturday, November 16th.  School is probably on break.  That would/could again open up a few more TS's to pick from.

As you have found, August is slim pickings and what you are finding is units that neither you nor I would want to stay in, so they wouldn't enjoy it either.

Addendum:  

Have you specifically looked at the following dates for Hawaii:
1. Fri, Sat, Sun: August 29, 30, 31
2. Fri, Sat: November 15, 16

I do notice a number of RCI Silver Crown rated TS's, mostly Wyndham, on Kauai and Hawaii.  I see a couple on Oahu.  But nothing on Maui, except maybe a hotel room at Kahana Falls, but I *strongly* do NOT recommend it.  

Specifically, check-out Wyndham Mauna Loa Village, 1-BR, Kona, November 16th.  And also, Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas, 1-BR, Kauai, August 30th.

I don't know if you can see anything like this with your exchange company, I only have RCI and II.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now the only 2 I see are 1 at Kona billfisher (4.33 rating) and Ke Nani Kai on Molokai...... I knew Platinum was smaller than RCI (our usual company) but when I saw their directory I thought they had grown enough to consider.  Will check the Nov dates, maybe there's something there, and see how they feel about waiting.  thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 12, 2012)

I would suggest the Marriott Ocean Club in Maui. That place is just fantastic and I've only stayed in the original towers, but with its location on the beach and the layout, that would be the place to be!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 12, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Right now the only 2 I see are 1 at Kona billfisher (4.33 rating) and Ke Nani Kai on Molokai...... I knew Platinum was smaller than RCI (our usual company) but when I saw their directory I thought they had grown enough to consider.  Will check the Nov dates, maybe there's something there, and see how they feel about waiting.  thanks for the ideas!



Well, the good & the bad, about Billfisher.  

The Good:  Apparently it's available.  It does have a good location: Kona is fun with it's bars and restaurants, which they may like as college kids.

The Bad:  Bad ratings.  Not rated by RCI: Gold, Silver, Hospitality, and No-Rating.

TripAdvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...sher-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

Bottom-Line:  Might not be that bad for 2 college kids, but would be nice if a Tugger that stayed there would chime-in.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 12, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> ... Will check the Nov dates, maybe there's something there, and see how they feel about waiting.  thanks for the ideas!


Nov can be wet   .... but there may be whales... 

Billfisher may not be a bad option.
Not the fanciest place ... but nice location within walking distance to town.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Right now the only 2 I see are 1 at Kona billfisher (4.33 rating) and Ke Nani Kai on Molokai...... I knew Platinum was smaller than RCI (our usual company) but when I saw their directory I thought they had grown enough to consider.  Will check the Nov dates, maybe there's something there, and see how they feel about waiting.  thanks for the ideas!



For a honeymoon I wouldn't take either of these.  The Kona Billfisher is an older resort and doesn't look like it's been kept up much.  I've never seen the inside but I've driven by there many times when we've stayed in Kona.

I just check Trading Places Maui and they have these available.  Not the exact dates you're looking for though.

Aug 6 - 13, 2013 Banyan Harbor, Kauai  HI 2 bedrooms / 6  
Aug 24 - 31, 2013 SVC at The Kona Coast, Big Island  HI 2 bedrooms / 6


----------



## kwilson (Oct 12, 2012)

I was in Kona in April and went to check out the billfisher. I have stayed there when it was a dump. But this time they had renovated the rooms and they looked good!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2012)

kwilson said:


> I was in Kona in April and went to check out the billfisher. I have stayed there when it was a dump. But this time they had renovated the rooms and they looked good!



That's good to know.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 12, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Aug 6 - 13, 2013 Banyan Harbor, Kauai  HI 2 bedrooms / 6


I would equate the Billfisher with the Banyan Harbor.

The Billfisher would not be my first choice either ....
But unless they can bet their week back to trade somewhere else ...
there may not be many other options.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 12, 2012)

Started a search at Platinum for maui and hawaii for check in the weekend after the wedding for a start - and unfortunately we can't get our week back, so we do have to go thru them and can't take advantage of these others thru the other companies you have mentioned, thanks for checking.

will have them take a look at the Billfisher and see what they think, but that is in Nov and may be before they would actually be out of classes for the hoilday.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> I would suggest the Marriott Ocean Club in Maui. That place is just fantastic and I've only stayed in the original towers, but with its location on the beach and the layout, that would be the place to be!



I don't think the original poster can pull these with Platinum Interchange, which is where their week is deposited.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

You may still get lucky yet. I have seen Maui Hill in Platinum and I got my
Two Maui weeks through them, Maui Schooner and Valley Isle.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope you are right Jeff!  Now just wondering how long I should wait before I tell them they need to explore other options, if it wasn't a honeymoon it wouldn't be such a big deal.  Guess I'll just check all availability for that weekend on a daily basis and if something good shows I'll ask them.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 13, 2012)

slip said:


> You may still get lucky yet. I have seen Maui Hill in Platinum and I got my
> Two Maui weeks through them, Maui Schooner and Valley Isle.



I wouldn't recommend Kihei for the college kids, too remote.  If your going remote, go with Kauai, which would give you more options.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron, Thanks, I know they were looking at the big island because airfare was the best to there, not sure why they picked Maui, will have to ask them.  I did tell them we should probably expand to most of the islands for a better chance.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 13, 2012)

I would imagine they picked Maui because it's such a great island.   We own a timeshare in Kihei and we love that area, just because it's not quite as crowded as Lahaina/Kaanapali.  There is plenty to do and we see all kinds of young people when we are there.  It's also not far to the resort area of Wailea with big hotels and lots of night life.  So, don't rule it out.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 13, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Ron, Thanks, I know they were looking at the big island because airfare was the best to there, not sure why they picked Maui, will have to ask them.  I did tell them we should probably expand to most of the islands for a better chance.



A lot of exploring on Maui, but I think 2 young college kids would prefer to be staying near Lahaina: bars, restaurants, and entertainment: I know I would. I like towns like Key West, which remind me of a Midwest college town: FUN.  

Cheapest airfare would be to Oahu, because you don't have to buy another ticket to fly from Oahu to another island and back.  Plus if they stay near Waikiki, there is a lot of nite-life near the beach and more people their age.

As I mentioned earlier, there is nite life in Kona on the Big Island.

After looking at what's available thru Platinum, I'd say go with the Billfisher in August and be done with it, assuming that the Billfisher is a 1-BR w/full-kitchen.  Have them stock up with food at the Costco after they leave the airport.  Besides the nite-life and day-life in Kona, there's a lot of exploring on the Big Island, and a number of great beaches.  Note that you'll get the best car rental prices from Costco, when they are within 30 day of departure.

Did you get a chance to review the TripAdvisor report on the Billfisher? It ain't a Marriott, Hilton, or even a Wyndham, but you aren't going to get those thru Platinum.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2012)

The location of the Billfisher is pretty good also.  I don't know if they have AC.
Sea Village is a little bit down Alii drive from the Billfisher and I think it's
Nicer but I know they don't have AC.


----------



## KauaiMark (Oct 14, 2012)

*Kauai...*



tanuaz said:


> Hello, we are giving our nephew & his fiance (they'll be 23) a week in Hawaii for their honeymoon,



Well...if results count, we honeymooned in Kauai and we're still together after 42yrs. We go back often as it reminds us of our "1st time"

...Mark


----------



## artringwald (Oct 14, 2012)

KauaiMark said:


> Well...if results count, we honeymooned in Kauai and we're still together after 42yrs. We go back often as it reminds us of our "1st time"
> 
> ...Mark



We're also together after 42 years, but didn't get our first Hawaii honeymoon until 9 years later. Hawaiin honeymoons don't last long, you need to go at least once every two years to ensure a long marriage.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2012)

slip said:


> The location of the Billfisher is pretty good also.  I don't know if they have AC.
> Sea Village is a little bit down Alii drive from the Billfisher and I think it's
> Nicer but I know they don't have AC.



According to the reviews the Billfisher has a/c, but you pay extra for it. That's not unusual for Hawaii timeshares.  We found that at Paniolo Greens and at Kona Coast.


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

That's good to know. Sea Mountain comes up in Platinum pretty often and
they do not have AC. One thing to keep in mind.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, read the tripadvisor review of Billfisher, I think I'll have them take a look and decide if the good parts are what is the most important to them, I don't see them interacting with staff much so the rudeness might be a small part of their trip - the location sounds great.  That's a Thursday check-in, if I'm right, not sure about flights for them.  

Would A/C be necessary in August?  We were on Maui in January and Kawaii in September - years ago, (don't think we used A/C then)  The extra fees seem to be a bit much, but since they won't have the expense of the room.....

Congrats on 42 years!  I agree, honeymoons are important in a marriage, we'll be taking our 31st honeymoon next year, not hawaii though.    A cruise, so not complaining.


----------



## eal (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you  contacted Platinum about the possibility of getting your week back?  That would free you up to use another exchange company like htse, sfx, tpi, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Would A/C be necessary in August?  We were on Maui in January and Kawaii in September - years ago, (don't think we used A/C then)  The extra fees seem to be a bit much, but since they won't have the expense of the room.....



In Kona I would say a/c is definitely a must in August.  We stayed in one timeshare one time without it (in August) and we were miserable.


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

AC is a personal preference but in Kona in August it would be a must for me.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 14, 2012)

No, I haven't asked about getting the week back, I banked it there because they offered 2 bonus weeks if I did, so I would lose those, and didn't think you could get weeks back, but it's something to think about.

Well with all the fees they would be looking at paying $160 so I will wait to hear from them and see if they are interested or not.

Thanks!


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Ron, you recommended against Kahana Falls, was that just the hotel room or the resort entirely?  There's some 1 bedrooms available now so wanted to grab it if it's a good exchange.  All input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 18, 2012)

Another big vote for Maui, preferably the Kaanapali area but I think any part of the island would be the best for Honeymooners because Maui has all the good things of the rest of the islands and IMHO none of the bad.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Ron, you recommended against Kahana Falls, was that just the hotel room or the resort entirely?  There's some 1 bedrooms available now so wanted to grab it if it's a good exchange.  All input appreciated. Thanks!



First, some background & a disclaimer.  I wasn't thrilled (happy) with Kana Falls after staying in a HGVC 2-BR Villa at the Bay Club in Waikoloa on the Big Island. If we had spent the first week at Kana Falls on Maui, the stay wouldn't have seemed so bad.  Basically, I'm spoiled with HGVC/Hilton, Marriott, & Starwood (Westin & Sheraton) TS's & hotels.  So, you know where I'm coming from. 

We spent a week at Kahana Falls (KF) in a 2-BR Lock-off, in May of 2012.   KF is not on the ocean side of the road, you have to walk across the road to get to the beach, used by other TS's and condo's. The 1-BR side was very spacious with a full kitchen, dining area, and sofa. The balcony had a partial view of the ocean and also had an entrance into the master bedroom (MBR), so I kept the slider open all nite.  The MB & master bath (MB) were ok, but the shower was in the Jacuzzi Tub which I had trouble with since I was recovering from foot surgery - another story, another day. The TS was clean, fully equipped, and surprisingly the maids wanted to come in each day to clean & change towels.  They have a non-heated pool and hot tub with a sand bottom.  There are also 2 new barbeque grills outdoors. And the 1-BR's do have air-conditioning, which they may want in August, although I shut it off in May.  You enter the 1-BR from the outdoors walkway, with the kitchen along the walkway wall, then the dining area, then the sofa, and the the balcony on the ocean side of the building overlooking the pool.  The BR also overlooked the pool with an ocean view. 

Although Kahana is just a few miles North of Ka'anapali, the weather is cooler & wetter.  There is also a great fish market a few blocks south, where you can buy fresh fish for the barbe.  Maui Brewing Company right around the corner. It's a quiet older area. 

The Hotel units were not connected to the main TS building.  They were kind of down in a hole (see photo #65 in TripAdvisor), from what I remember. *Do not get a Hotel Room. * 

The studio's are small and cramped. They are along the outdoor walkways and my wife's son complained about the noise. *Do not get a Studio.* 

Tripadvisor (Check-out Traveler Photos):

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g60634-d260244-Reviews-Kahana_Falls-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html

Bottom Line = As long as your NOT expecting HGVC/Hilton, Marriott, or Starwood quality.  If you want to be on Maui. If you want to be near Ka'anapali Beach, which I recommend. If you want to be near Lahaina, which is just South of Ka'anapali and full of restaurants, shops, & bars. It's NOT Motel-6 quality: far from it.  Maybe comparable to Pono Kai on Kauai.  Building & grounds are in good shape. No bugs, that we saw.  No problems with noise. No Problems with cigarette smoke.  If you want a clean, quiet, no frills TS (KF is not a resort).  Kahana Falls will be OK and the newly weds will enjoy themselves.  :whoopie:

And try to get a room as high as possible and on the end if possible, that's where we were. 

Hopefully my rambling story is helpful.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.



PS, I wish I was there right now.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you've been a lot of help, and Ron your "rambling" was just what I was looking for  

It is a 1 Bedroom/1bathhroom, sleeps 4 so it sounds like it is a good room, and I know they will have a great time, first time to Hawaii, on their honeymoon, and they don't have anything to compare it to other than hotel rooms, so I think they will love it.

They said a beach within walking distance, not in the middle of a huge city, but lots to do nearby, so it sounds like this fits what they are looking for.

And yes, all this searching has made me want to plan my own trip there, maybe 2014.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 19, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Kana Falls...


Assume you mean Kahana Falls...
It's right across the street from Kahana Beach.
A nice area with a nice beach.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 19, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Assume you mean Kahana Falls...
> It's right across the street from Kahana Beach.
> A nice area with a nice beach.



Oops, your right, good catch.  I had 2-Kana's & 2-Kahana's. I tried to type it at work fast, so that tanuaz could make the reservation. Either way, I corrected it. 

That means you also read my rambling story :zzz:


----------



## daventrina (Oct 20, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> That means you also read my rambling story :zzz:


Of course...  Didn't think it was ramling


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 20, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Assume you mean Kahana Falls...
> It's right across the street from Kahana Beach.
> A nice area with a nice beach.


Speaking of the beach.  To go to the beach, you need to down the elevator, around the building, past the spa and pool, and into the main building.  Go past the check-in desk, out the building, and down the driveway to the street. Looking directly across the street, to the far left is a public beach that the locals use.  To the right of the beach is a TS complex (don't remember the name).  On the left side of the building (when facing the ocean) is a gate to the pool.  We would go thru the gate, past the pool, and then go right to the stairs, down the stairs, and your on the beach :whoopie:

I think that you can rent surfboards, boogie boards, and other toys here.

As therapy, after my foot surgery, I used to walk up/down this beach, along with Ka'anapali.  It was the only place I could walk without my crutches at the time.  Luv'd it.  2-weeks of beach therapy, which helped strengthen the foot & leg 

Last note.  Although I luv Ka'anapali, my wife & her son preferred this beach because it was less touristy.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron, thanks, I'll pass that on to them -  I think they'll like it being less touristy, and having the toy rental right there will be great! For me (and I'm sure they'll be happy about it) Maui Brewing is a plus

We go to Carlsbad in November and I can't wait for the mental "beach therapy", just release all the stresses of the day to day........


Have a great sunday!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Ron, thanks, I'll pass that on to them -  I think they'll like it being less touristy, and having the toy rental right there will be great! For me (and I'm sure they'll be happy about it) Maui Brewing is a plus
> 
> We go to Carlsbad in November and I can't wait for the mental "beach therapy", just release all the stresses of the day to day........
> 
> Have a great sunday!



When you come out of Kahana Falls take a right turn.  The first street you come to, take a right again.  Maui Brewing Company (MBC) will be on the left side of the street, on the other side of the McDonalds.  MBC serves fast-food.  The nachos with kalua pork is good.

http://www.mauibrewingco.com/mbc/MBCHome.html

Tell them to skip Mac's.

Personally, I think the beer from the Kona Brewing Company (KBC) is better.  If you watch Hawaii-Five-O, you'll see them drinking Longboards from KBC, a very popular beer.

If they go down to Whaler Village, there are 2 restaurants on the beach, where they can sit outside, and drink Longboards while munching down on fish tacos - yum.


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2012)

We stayed at Kahana Falls on our only trip to Maui.  It is not fancy but it was comfortable.  For a young couple who have never been to Hawaii, it would be fine, I'd think, unless they're fairly used to high-end hotels.  As has been mentioned, if you're comparing it to a Marriott or Hilton resort, it doesn't have the facilities typically found in those types of resorts and it's not as upscale as far as furnishings and so forth go.

We had a two bedroom lock out as well.  As I recall, it did not have a dishwasher, which struck us as odd.  Not sure if it was just our unit or if all of the units are like that.  The one bedroom would be quite roomy and comfortable for a couple.

We have it on our list of acceptable resorts for our 2014 trip.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2012)

BevL said:


> We stayed at Kahana Falls on our only trip to Maui.  It is not fancy but it was comfortable.  For a young couple who have never been to Hawaii, it would be fine, I'd think, unless they're fairly used to high-end hotels.  As has been mentioned, if you're comparing it to a Marriott or Hilton resort, it doesn't have the facilities typically found in those types of resorts and it's not as upscale as far as furnishings and so forth go.
> 
> We had a two bedroom lock out as well.  As I recall, it did not have a dishwasher, which struck us as odd.  Not sure if it was just our unit or if all of the units are like that.  The one bedroom would be quite roomy and comfortable for a couple.
> 
> We have it on our list of acceptable resorts for our 2014 trip.



We had a dishwasher in our 2-BR L/O?  The DW remembers because we had to run it every nite, because we didn't have a lot of dishes.  Granted we were cooking for 3 adults, but we had more dishes at the HGVC Bay Club TS on the Big Island.

I didn't get a chance to see a 1-BR unit at Kahana Falls, I assume it would be similar to the 1-BR side of a 2-BR L/O.

NOTE: I just found the following:

http://www.kahanafalls.com/gallery/floorplans

If you notice, there are 3-sets of 1-BR units.  Try NOT to get a "Hale Kipa" unit, because it's not in the main building.  The main building 1-BR's would be nicer, because they are roomier and the have a lanai.  But nothing to cancel the reservation over though, if you can't get them in the main building.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2012)

*Platinum interchange*



slip said:


> You may still get lucky yet. I have seen Maui Hill in Platinum and I got my
> Two Maui weeks through them, Maui Schooner and Valley Isle.



We use Platinum a lot because of their good personal service, and good bonus program.  We have found Hawaiian units from them  every year/ we even got Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort one July, (so I was able to cancel my Wyndham point reservation in time and get my points back. )  The KHR was even a bonus week - since it was within 90 days and then I had the $10 special so the week cost a total of $119.  

At Sea Mountain, you do not need a JEEP - I don't know why someone said so.  Neither do you need A/C - we were there 2 weeks one August and it was always cool with ocean breezes.  It has gorgeous views and a great pool, hardly ever used - except by me! -and lots of hiking.  Even the black sand beach!  and one year, we saw lots of turtles!!!  (Check my BLOG for photos.)  I would have thoguht that would be a good pace for a honeymoon - most people complain since it is quiet!  But it is a good central palce to explore the whole island -- one hour from Kona - yes, sometimes a problem for many .... but 1/2 hour from the volcano, which is a real plus

Platinuum has many resorts in their "Directory" just like RCI and II do - it means, at one time, they had those units available.  Can we get any of the resort in the RCI directory from RCI at any time?  (Like the timeshare salesmen try to tell us?) NO! just like RCi, Platinum is contolled by owner deposits, and the other exchange companies we deal with.  They do manage some resorts so have more availability at those places.

The OP apparently got a unit she and they are  happy with - but we all well know how hard it is to get a unit for someone when we are not sure exactly what they want, etc. etc.  Looks like thigns worked out well -- we will all be waiting to hear.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 23, 2012)

Ron, Maui brewing sounds nice & close, and I will tell them about Whaler Village.  I love the coconut porter from Maui, I like longboards too - I'm usually a hop head or stout person.  Was going to call and ask for a "good" unit for them, will note to request not the hale kipa.

Bev, yeah, I think they'll be happy, they've seen some pictures, and not sure about her history and hotels, but the only TS he's ever stayed at was Jockey club, before the renovation.

ronandjoan - WOW, that's awesome.  One of those things, do I wait for something better or take this before I get nothing.  I was hoping to get Hawaii on a bonus week for DH & me, then it sounded like it wouldn't be possible, will see what I can do when I am ready to book.  the part about the directory that bothered me, was I was told some of the resorts  had "never" gone through Platinum and were never available, and I would never get Hawaii, they just put it on their website,  but obviously they misspoke.

Thanks everyone, this is really helpful since we've only been to Maui once, in 1995 and don't remember much about locations.


----------



## zora (Oct 24, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Thanks everyone, this is really helpful since we've only been to Maui once, in 1995 and don't remember much about locations.



It's time you went back.  Maybe you should join them on their honeymoon.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm all for going back  They might just let us tag along if we were able to get a 2 bedroom!  

DH has some bad memories of Maui so he's not so interested in going there again, tried to convince him to make new memories..... but I'd really like him to see Kauai, I really enjoyed it, and he would also like to see the big island.  Will have to start watching for availability and see what I find, I was just playing around when I saw the Lawaii Beach Resort week so I grabbed it and off we went.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 24, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> I'm all for going back  They might just let us tag along if we were able to get a 2 bedroom!
> 
> DH has some bad memories of Maui so he's not so interested in going there again, tried to convince him to make new memories..... but I'd really like him to see Kauai, I really enjoyed it, and he would also like to see the big island.  Will have to start watching for availability and see what I find, I was just playing around when I saw the Lawaii Beach Resort week so I grabbed it and off we went.



What is your RCI TS that you deposited into Platinum?  Is it a 1-BR or 2-BR?


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 25, 2012)

2 bedroom @ Winners circle - will be nice to get 2 bedrooms on the bonus weeks.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 30, 2012)

You would have a better change getting a hawaii bonus week in the spring when more people deposit from their 3 for 1 special early in the year...  I know I saw several nice weeks in Q2, Q3 around march / April timeframe this year.


----------



## tanuaz (Oct 31, 2012)

Mary, thanks, I went ahead and booked Kahana Falls in august for their honeymoon, they wanted it to be soon after the wedding, and with them both being students it's so hard to book during the semester.  But I will keep that in mind for DH and I, we are hoping to go in the spring for our anniversary.  good to know that there are weeks banked, I was worried we wouldn't find anything, those weeks sound perfect since I will be using a 120 day bonus week.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 31, 2012)

tanuaz said:


> Mary, thanks, I went ahead and booked Kahana Falls in august for their honeymoon, they wanted it to be soon after the wedding, and with them both being students it's so hard to book during the semester.  But I will keep that in mind for DH and I, we are hoping to go in the spring for our anniversary.  good to know that there are weeks banked, I was worried we wouldn't find anything, those weeks sound perfect since I will be using a 120 day bonus week.



Although Winter and most of Spring Hawaii TS weeks are in high demand, you can usually find good availability for May, especially the last 2 weeks of.  That works out for us, since our wedding anniversary is May 21st (week-20).

Maybe you can checkout Kahana Falls yourself, or one of the other TS's nearby on the beach. 

Here is a TDI (Travel Demand Index) for Hawaii from II:


----------



## MaryH (Nov 1, 2012)

If you are looking for Kauai, Kapaa shore in mid-March should go into the 120 day window in mid November.  There are some mid-May weeks at Lawai Beach Resort and Pono Kai.  Something on Big Island in March too.


----------



## tanuaz (Nov 1, 2012)

that looks like we might have some luck, we would want to go in May also, thanks!  Not stuck on Maui either since we've been there before, Kauai and Hawaii are options too, so we'd have more flexibility.


----------

